# Rear window not going up or down.



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

So my driver side rear window would not go up or down for a few months now. It did operate a few times during a short period but then stop working completely. I put it on my list of things to do since it was stuck in the up position and I rarely have rear seat passengers so I just put it on my list of to do's to take care of once I paid the car off.

However, I was in for a major service this weekend and at some point the window retracted about 4 inches. The shop said they tried to get it up but they are not receiving any type of reading/signal from that window. Anyone know if there's a way to manually get this window up so that it doesn't rain inside the car? I'm really trying to push this off until I can get it repaired as I think I need a new motor for that window.

In the manual I see there are emergency ways to close the sun roof and a few other things but nothing on emergency closing of the windows. Is it possible to get it back up?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Mr_Jones said:


> So my driver side rear window would not go up or down for a few months now. It did operate a few times during a short period but then stop working completely. I put it on my list of things to do since it was stuck in the up position and I rarely have rear seat passengers so I just put it on my list of to do's to take care of once I paid the car off.
> 
> However, I was in for a major service this weekend and at some point the window retracted about 4 inches. The shop said they tried to get it up but they are not receiving any type of reading/signal from that window. Anyone know if there's a way to manually get this window up so that it doesn't rain inside the car? I'm really trying to push this off until I can get it repaired as I think I need a new motor for that window.
> 
> In the manual I see there are emergency ways to close the sun roof and a few other things but nothing on emergency closing of the windows. Is it possible to get it back up?


The usual method is to press the window button down on each window one by one. Keeping your fingers pressed down on all windows for at least 15 seconds. That'll refresh the windows and help them roll up if you're having and indexing issue. But, I don't think it'll help you in this situation. Most likely a wire or connector is loose. Maybe take the door trim off and see? That's all I got. Anyone else?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

cwwiii said:


> The usual method is to press the window button down on each window one by one. Keeping your fingers pressed down on all windows for at least 15 seconds. That'll refresh the windows and help them roll up if you're having and indexing issue. But, I don't think it'll help you in this situation. Most likely a wire or connector is loose. Maybe take the door trim off and see? That's all I got. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks cwwiii. As I type this I'm reviewing videos on how to remove the door panel to get in and take a look.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Mr_Jones said:


> Thanks cwwiii. As I type this I'm reviewing videos on how to remove the door panel to get in and take a look.


Yeah it's the only thing I can think of. Either the motor is starting to die or the wires are loose somehow. However if it was the motor, the window should be moving a little bit and you should hear it. I know the CC has been plagued with wire fraying. I never had any issues with my 3.6 but I've seen numerous posts. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cucho222 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a 2010 cc and had replace already my 2 rear window motors, is a pretty straight forward process,. Don't be surprised if ur door stops lock-in or if will not open.. the motor controls the window and locks.. it seems to be a pretty usual problem... I was able to find some in use auto parts online for 30 to 40 bucks.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

cwwiii said:


> Yeah it's the only thing I can think of. Either the motor is starting to die or the wires are loose somehow. However if it was the motor, the window should be moving a little bit and you should hear it. I know the CC has been plagued with wire fraying. I never had any issues with my 3.6 but I've seen numerous posts.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, and I think it was the motor starting to die, as I have already replaced the rear passenger side module a year or so ago. Was just strange that it was stuck in the up position and would still move a little bit when you touched the handle to open the door. However, I had the rear main seal replaced this weekend and when I picked the car up today the tech said the window is stuck open like and inch or so and that the window is not sending a signal to the equipment they have. I thought maybe a bad fuse so went in and removed the rear window fuses. When I plugged them back in the window would shift down another inch or so. I performed that operation twice so the window is now open ~3 inches. I'm trying to find a way to close this window manually as it's been raining for the past few days.



cucho222 said:


> I have a 2010 cc and had replace already my 2 rear window motors, is a pretty straight forward process,. Don't be surprised if ur door stops lock-in or if will not open.. the motor controls the window and locks.. it seems to be a pretty usual problem... I was able to find some in use auto parts online for 30 to 40 bucks.
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


OK, if that's the case I'll have to continue to find a good diy vid of the repair. I think i remember you have to have this long skinny special tool to remove the door panels without breaking those little clamps. I don't fret unplugging the old module and plugging in the new but from the vids i've seen removing the door panel is the most tedious process.


----------



## cucho222 (Nov 3, 2015)

Once u remove the motor, u can pull the window up manually, the hardest part is taking the panel out, but is not difficult at all.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

cucho222 said:


> Once u remove the motor, u can pull the window up manually, the hardest part is taking the panel out, but is not difficult at all.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Good to know.:thumbup: I saw a vid of a 2000 or so passat where they removed the motor but they used some suction cup device to keep it in place after they manually pulled it up. Is such a thing needed if I do tihs?


----------



## cucho222 (Nov 3, 2015)

In the cc there is no need; once the motor is off windows rolls up by pulling it up with ur hands.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Is there a video or diagram of the clips and bolts to be removed on the 2010CC rear door? I found several for the front but nothing for the rear.

So far I've removed 2 T30 bolts (1 in the window control unit and 1 behind the door handle trim, 2 bolts altogether). I also removed a T15 bolt at the top back of the panel. I can't seem to find any more that need to be removed but the panel is still on pretty tight. I've used some trim removal tools to try and pry the panel away but there seems to be something still holding it in place.

Are there any more hidden bolts or clips that need to be removed before prying the panel away from the door using the trim removal tools?


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

***BUMP***

Window is currently rocking a new tape treatment... and it's raining. Anyone know of a video or diagram to assist?


----------



## cucho222 (Nov 3, 2015)

https://youtu.be/IjVuH-YNS6U


Same process in the back pretty much, then the only thing u have to remove is the window motor

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

cucho222 said:


> https://youtu.be/IjVuH-YNS6U
> 
> 
> Same process in the back pretty much, then the only thing u have to remove is the window motor
> ...


Thanks Cucho but IDK... I came across this video previously and tried to apply the same steps on the rear door. The two bolts at the bottom of the front door are not present on the rear doors. Something tells me that there are 1 - 2 more bolts somewhere that I haven't come across yet. I have confirmed that there are non behind the reflector at the bottom of the door (on some later models VW's there's a hidden bolt there) and definitely not any behind the silver trim at the top of the door (Yeah, I'v'e broken those plastic clamps and will need to perform glue surgery).

I'll watch it again and see if I can get this done when I have a little more time/daylight on my side.


----------



## IRBanite (Sep 22, 2013)

Mr_Jones said:


> Thanks Cucho but IDK... I came across this video previously and tried to apply the same steps on the rear door. The two bolts at the bottom of the front door are not present on the rear doors. Something tells me that there are 1 - 2 more bolts somewhere that I haven't come across yet. I have confirmed that there are non behind the reflector at the bottom of the door (on some later models VW's there's a hidden bolt there) and definitely not any behind the silver trim at the top of the door (Yeah, I'v'e broken those plastic clamps and will need to perform glue surgery).
> 
> I'll watch it again and see if I can get this done when I have a little more time/daylight on my side.


@Mr_Jones

Were you able to fix your passenger rear window? I'm having the exact same issue and rockin the "tape treatment" also down here in the Tampa Bay. If you did fix it can you share the details and part #'s?

TIA,
Rick


----------



## AngeloOliveira (Aug 3, 2019)

*Rear door Electronic Problem - window and lock*

Hi, its my first post, hope you can help me. 

I have a CC 2010 2.0 with 125k miles. The problem is;
- *The window (both doors) do not works*
- Lock the door do not work either

_By OBD MaxiDiag Elite the problem is;
01333
Door Control Module: Rear Left (J388)-
sporadic 004-No Signal/Communication_

The question is, when *I unplug the cable between the rear door and the car,* that one when you open the rear dor you can see in front and there is a rubber protection. So, when I unplug and plug again the window works and sometimes the lock too.

This problem used to come and go, but now it is in the both rear doors. I don't think is the motor because its really fast.
The mechanic said I have to change the electronic module ($250 each) and must be coded at official dealer. Im from South Florida, love my car.
I tried to put electronic cleaner in the plugs, reset by MaxiDiag OBD2. I notice when the fuel goes to reserve, some light beyond the fuel appears (just curiosity).

I really appreciate any help and the community!
Thank you!


----------



## cucho222 (Nov 3, 2015)

I had the same problem, same car and year.. jist go to the junk yard and find either a cc or passat and even jetta and grab the motor assembly.. easy to swap. and will cost u like 30 dollars for both

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cucho222 (Nov 3, 2015)

what goes bad is tje electronic unit on top of the motor..

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------

